# After a long summer we are cooking..



## ecto1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well it is cooking time again if you are in the Houston area and are looking for something to do this weekend check us out.  I am hoping for a repeat performance of our last cook off but either way we are going to have a blast.  Best of all we get to support a local charity.  Pics to come this weekend.

*11[sup]th[/sup] ANNUAL BAR-B-Q COOK-OFF*

HOLY COMFORTER EPISCOPAL CHURCH

SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 3, 2011

11:00 AM-4:00 PM

2322 SPRING CYPRESS ROAD

SPRING, TEXAS  77388

FAX: 281-651-0042


ENTRY:                                                                           TROPHIES & % PAY BACK

$100.00 (all meats) with 50% Pay Back                                           1[sup]st[/sup], 2[sup]nd[/sup], & 3[sup]rd[/sup] Meat Categories                                              $10.00 Jackpot Beans with 50% Pay Back for 1[sup]st[/sup] Place                   1[sup]st[/sup] Beans                                               $20.00 Open (No Desserts, No entry meats) with 50%                  1[sup]st[/sup] Open                                            Pay Back for 1[sup]st[/sup] Place

ALSO TROPHIES FOR GRAND CHAMPION & RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION                        I.B.C.A. SANCTIONED

CHECK IN: ANYTIME AFTER 9 AM ON FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 2[sup]nd[/sup]

RULES & REGULATIONS

Entry Fee:    $100.00 with 50% pay back. Pay back will be distributed to 1[sup]st[/sup], 2[sup]nd[/sup], & 3[sup]rd[/sup] place for meat categories, plus $10.00 Jackpot Beans (50% pay back for 1[sup]st[/sup] place only) and $20.00 Open (50% pay back for 1[sup]st[/sup] place only). Buy-in for additional Jackpot Beans and Open will also be available. All proceeds go to the Holy Comforter Episcopal Church (HCEC) General fund and/or Outreach Programs and are tax deductible. Open to public. 

Trophies will be awarded to the top three winners in each meat category, and top winner in the Beans and Open category as well as a Grand Champion and Reserve Grand Champion. 

1.       Move-in date and time: Any and all teams may move in anytime Friday, September 2nd,  2011. Please move in as early as possible on Friday. Please ask a HCEC representative that will be on location, where to set-up.

2.     Space requirements: A 30’ x 30’ space will be provided for each team. Larger space, if available may require additional fees. 

3.     ICA rules will apply.

*4.    *Meat & Cooking requirements: All ribs must be pork spareribs only- 7 individual ribs (bone-in). All chicken must be fully jointed half chicken-(with breast & thigh). All brisket must be brisket only-(7 full width slices of brisket approx. 3/8” thick). Beans must be pinto beans (not canned). *Open Category must be meat or seafood items only. No Dessert or Entry Meat!*

Any and all items may be entered into judging must be cooked from scratch within the constraints of the event. Pre-cooking, marinating, etc. will not be allowed prior to start of the Cook-Off as defined by the Cook-Off promoter. Cooks are to prepare and cook in as sanitary manner possible. 

Not more than one cook team shall be allowed to cook on a given pit, and multiple entries in the same category by the same cook will NOT be allowed, except for additional buy-ins for the Jackpot Beans and Open Category. Multiple entries from the same pieces of meat also shall NOT be allowed. It will be the Head Judge’s responsibility to monitor and handle this in a professional manner. 

Based on the number of cooks, turn-in quantities are subject to change. Garnish or sauce is NOT allowed in the tray at turn-in. You may cook with sauce, but it cannot be ladled onto the meat at the turn-in. A secret, double number system will be used; one ticket attached firmly to the lid of the judging tray. The matching ticket must be retained by the cook until award numbers are announced. 

*All judging is final.*


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 29, 2011)

Good luck Ecto!

I'm sure you'll make us proud!


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 29, 2011)

good luck 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






what are the ICA rules


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 29, 2011)

IT should say IBCA rules 


*IBCA RULES*

The purpose of the *IBCA*  as stated in Article II of the *IBCA*  By-Laws “to develop and bolster equitable competitive barbecue cooking internationally”.  The entire concept of our organization is to standardize the cook-offs internationally.  Referring to the introduction paragraph “Rules, why have them,” it states that we feel when *IBCA*  rules, procedures, policies and guidelines are followed, that it provides the best on any given day will be recognized. The fifteen (15) rules set by*IBCA*  are designed to be utilized in conjunction with the stated cook-off and judging procedures, policies, and guidelines.
 

  1.         *COOKED ON SITE*  — All meats will be cooked on-site. The preparation and completion of any and all
             meats in competition is within the confines of the cook-off site and during the time limits designated by
             the promoter. IBCA recommends that competition meat be subject to inspection at cook-offs in which
             substantial prize money and/or awards are awarded. 

2.         *SANITATION*  — Cooks are to prepare and cook in as sanitary manner as possible. Cooking conditions are subject to inspection by judging committee. Infractions identified by the judging committee shall be immediately corrected or the cook will be subject to disqualification. 

3.         *ENTRIES PER PIT*  — *IBCA*  recognizes only one entry (one chief cook) will cook on a given pit. It will be the responsibility of the promoter to monitor entries. Notwithstanding, multiple entries in the same category by the same cook and multiple entries from the same piece of meat *shall not*  be allowed. *  Pit  shall be of a design that contains individual cooking chambers and heat sources (no sharing of heat sources).*

With the exception of Junior or Kid’s Cook-off’s, contestants must be 18 years of age to participate for cash prizes.

4.         *BBO PITS*  — the Promoter will be responsible to address the type or types of pits allowed at the cook-off 

*PIT*  - Any commercial or homemade, trailered or untrailered, pit or smoker normally used for competitive barbeque. A BBQ Pit may include gas or electricity for starting the combustion of wood or wood products but *NOT *to complete cooking. *  Pit shall be of a design that contains individual cooking chambers and heat sources (no sharing of heat sources).*

*BYC (Backyard Cooker)*  — any cooking devise by design or nature that is inherently portable and by design is intended for recreational cooking. 

5.         *OPEN FIRES — IBCA*  further recognizes that open fire, ground pits are used in some areas. It is in the interest of safety, a barrier shall be placed around said open fire pit.

A fire extinguisher shall be readily available.

6.         *CATEGORIES*— Cook-off promoters shall advise contestants in advance of applicable meat categories and/or cuts of meats and/or types of cookers. 

*The following categories are recognized by the IBCA:*

*Beef Brisket  *

*Pork Spare Ribs  *

*Chicken*  — one half (1/2) fully jointed domestic chicken that includes a breast, wing, thigh, and drumstick.  *(NO Cornish Game Hens)*  

*Pork*  — Butt and/or Shoulder

*Open*  — Meats other than those listed above.

*Dessert*  — This should be a separate category and the promoter should specify if it should be
             cooked on site, on the pit, or can be cooked at home to be entered.

*Beans *— Dry Pinto Beans cooked on site * nothing larger than the bean to be put into the turn-in cup. 

7.         *DOUBLE NUMBER SYSTEM - IBCA*  requires that the secret, double number system be used. This system assures a fair competition and is a fundamental tenet of the *IBCA*. The system requires that two tickets bearing the same number be utilized, one firmly attached to the top of the judging tray in a manner which hides the number and the other ticket easily removed by the head cook for retention after signing the Head Cook’s name.

Winning numbers will not be revealed until time to announce each place in each category. At that time the secret numbers attached to the tray/cup will be removed and announced.

8.         *JUDGING TRAYS — IBCA*  recommends the use of a Styrofoam tray with hinged lid and

             without dividers or the best readily available judging container which is approximately 8 inches

            square on the bottom half. (i.e. Dart 95HT1 or Genpak 200)  A single sheet of aluminum foil should be

             supplied in each tray (i.e. Reynolds 710 foil sheets 9” x 10”).  All judging containers shall be clean and 

             free of any markings. Marked containers may be disqualified at the Head Judge’s discretion. Cooks are

            responsible for insuring that the containers they receive remain clean and undamaged.

9.    *      JUDGING TRAY CONTENTS - IBCA*  requires that the promoter and/or Head Judge advise all cooks of
     the exact quantities and cuts of meat that will be placed in the judging trays. This will normally be
     accomplished at the cook’s meeting. The Head Judge or designated representative will inspect all trays
     at the time of turn-in in order to assure compliance with the turn-in criteria. All garnishes and condiments
     are prohibited, as they do not reflect the true quality of the cooked meat.

     Meats may  be cooked with sauces*  and/or other liquids*, but once the cooking is complete, *sauces
    *  *and/or liquids may not be added once put into tray*.  *NO PUDDLING IN BOTTOM OF TRAY.*

Recommended amounts are as follows: 

Brisket:                        seven (7) full slices approximately 1/4” to 3/8” thick  

Pork Spare Ribs:        seven (7) individual cut ribs (bone-in)

Chicken                       1/2 fully jointed chicken (to include a breast, wing, thigh, and

                                      drumstick, with skin on.   (*NO Cornish Game Hens)*

Pork                             Pulled, sliced, or chopped ( All trays will be turned in the same,

                                      either pulled, sliced, or chopped as directed by Promoter/Head Judge)
If an event has 50+ teams, it is recommended that two (2) 1/2 chickens be submitted for judging and that the brisket and pork spare rib quantities be adjusted according.

10.       *TURN-IN TIME*  — Turn-in times for each category shall be pre-set. Once this time is set and/or announced no changes will be made. A turn-in window often (10) minutes before and after the set turn-in time will be recognized. Judging trays received after that time will not be accepted for judging.

11.       *TERMS FOR DISQUALIFICATION – *After the tray has been turned in, any tray found to be in violation of the *IBCA*  rules, will be disqualified at the discretion of the “Head Judge”.  Disqualified tray numbers will be called out immediately following the category announcements.

12.       *JUDGES — IBCA*  recommends that a minimum of five (5) judges per table be utilized during the initial judging. Subsequent levels of judging should utilize a minimum of  seven (7) and a maximum of nine (9) judges per table. *Head Cooks*  are prohibited to participate as judges. (*No Smoking in the Judges Area)*

13.       *JUDGING QUANTITY*  — Judges will assign a score from 1 to 10 for each tray  sampled. A maximum of twenty (20) trays or containers should be assigned to each judging table. Judges should not be required to sample and judge in excess of this number during any event. It is recommended that a predetermined number of top results from each preliminary judging table be sent on to the subsequent levels of judging.

14*.      ANNOUCING WINNERS — IBCA*  recommends that announcement of winners  be based on the
            number of competitors in each category. (Example: Cook-off with ten (10) or more entries announce the
            top ten (10) plus final table (numbers only). It is recommended that more than one person verify the 
            ticket numbers

If the number of entries is less than ten (10) announce all places. In the interest of recognizing winners announce these places regardless of prizes or trophies being awarded.

15.*       PRIZES — IBCA*  states that a Grand Champion  and Reserve Grand champion be named at every

           cook-off. In the  event of a tie for Grand Champion, brisket will be the first tiebreaker, followed by ribs,

            then chicken, and then any other category. The promoter must advertise any changes to the tiebreaker

            decision in advance.


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 30, 2011)

wow thanks!  Guess you get the flow of things after a few huh.


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just got an email with the turn in times.  

10:00 am Beans

11:00 am Open category we are cooking a bouidan stuffed salmon

12:00 pm Chicken 

1:00 pm Ribs

2:00 pm Brisket

Friday night

set up comp site and attend cooks meet and greet <--this is the best part of whole weekend

trim ribs st. louis style

trim chicken and brine

Saturday

Here is the plan at 6 am start fire for ribs and begin to season ribs cook at 250 ribs go on at 7 am sharp off at 12:45  you have a 10 minute grace period I plan to turn in at 1:05

At 7 am start fire for hot and fast brisket brisket goes on at 8 am cooked at 300 hot and fast.

at 7 am my partners wife starts beans on a propane burner.

at 8:30 start fire for salmon...salmon goes on at 9:15

at 9:00 am I attend head cooks meeting

at 9:00 start fire for chicken smoke for 1 hour at 250 then raise temp to 300 for 1/2 hour to crisp skin I like to let my chicken sit before turn in

at 10 am turn in beans wife will walk them down

at 11 am turn in salmon my partner seasonedash will turn in 

at 11 am I foil ribs with parkay and butter

at 12 noon turn in chicken my brother will walk it down

at 12:00 I take ribs out for glaze and put back on pit

at 1:05 pm I walk down ribs 

at 1:00 pull off brisket and let sit

at 1:45 slice brisket 

at 1:55 turn in brisket

at 2:30 start clean up and wait until they call us for awards.

go home and pass out!!


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds fun ECTO1, wish I had one close by that I could try out. I think you will do great. Remember to make it ALL the home before you "PASS OUT". Looks like you got it all timed out from start to finish. Again,, Best of Luck...


----------



## alelover (Sep 2, 2011)

Good Luck Ecto. I'm sure you'll do well.


----------

